# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Help me find suitable plugins for my website

## Spkin

Hello! I'm new here, just like in the world of online business. I recently decided to create a website for my store, and chose a website builder for this, since my budget was quite limited. I want to add some features to the site, but I'm not a web developer, so I decided to use plugins for this. There was a problem - I do not know which ones to choose. if it was not difficult with website builders - there are not so many really large and famous ones, everyone recommends the same thing, then with plugins everything is more difficult, since there are a huge number of them. So, can anyone recommend me:

- A plugin that makes pictures publishing on a website more simple. I mean, the one that can reduce pictures and so on.
- A plugin that will allow me to add reviews to my site.
- site search plugin.

Thanks for the replies!

----------


## Ann87

Well, first thing you need to do here is to clarify what sitebuilder you use, as not all plugins are compatible with every platform on the web

----------


## rawoke

Ann87 is right, we need more info regarding your platform: Wordpress, Shopify, Squarespace ?

- A plugin that makes pictures publishing on a website more simple. I mean, the one that can reduce pictures and so on.
Most of the time, it's easier to just do it in your local photo-editing program like gimp, Or if you on Linux, there are many "one-liners" to just resize in bulk

- A plugin that will allow me to add reviews to my site.
DISQUS and TrustPilot is one, the thing with reviews+comments is you want one, with proper spam filtering !

----------

